# Second Conversion, Feedback please



## thirdstorm (Apr 3, 2008)

First try was Oblits...

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?p=119861

This time a Demon Prince....

Heavy GS, Plasitcard and bitz. Wired it so it has multiple points of glow. Wanted to try and show a daemonic screech.

Couple unfinished bits, but those cannot be done until after I paint it. I plan to add a cloth loincloth, with a gold chain holding it in place, shield will have hieroglyphics up and down the side voids once painted. Center will have 2 decals below the symbol of Tzeentch.


Still working on taking good photos.


----------



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

Woooah! That's one sinister looking dude. It looks freaky, in a very disturbing kinda way, especially with the light. Can't wait to see it finished.

I like the shield - has he ripped a door of some blasphemous chapel or something?

I really like the crates he's standing on (an odd thing to concentrate on I know, but I'm doing terrain projects at the moment!), where did they come from?

:red cyclops:


----------



## thirdstorm (Apr 3, 2008)

Thanks, Shield I am trying to base off a stylized Tomb king shield, sized for a Daemon Prince, however I like your idea=-)

Crates are from a Mechwarrior model, "bishop VTOL", it's transport crate. I ended up using them because there hollow and were easy to work with. I was having trouble finding something that I could make look crushed / broken in. They fit the bill perfectly


----------



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

I see the Tomb Kings reference - nice.

I was thinking that perhaps he'd been summoned/acheived apotheosis inside some building, but then destroyed everything and took the door with him. Just an idea, run with it if you like it!

:impressed cyclops:


----------



## Dies Irae (May 21, 2008)

He looks terrible, the first time i saw him a thinked "Woao!! a Demon vulture/eagle !" It looks like it was a Raptor who became a Lord, and then a Demon Prince! The only thing i would change would be the blue light, and put a red one instead. And...the staff in his right hand is too...thin, i expected something bigger

I'm soon going to show pictures of my own WIP Demon Prince, he is not has converted as yours, but he has a great advantage...wings


----------



## KrythosMJarenkai (Jun 16, 2008)

what did you use for a head? because its pretty sick, and nice LED's to light it up, I might steal your idea when I make my prince and use red or purple rather then blue (red or purple flames, depending on what god Id have it follow, maybe green if I do a nurgle)


----------



## thirdstorm (Apr 3, 2008)

Dies Irae said:


> He looks terrible, the first time i saw him a thinked "Woao!! a Demon vulture/eagle !" It looks like it was a Raptor who became a Lord, and then a Demon Prince! The only thing i would change would be the blue light, and put a red one instead. And...the staff in his right hand is too...thin, i expected something bigger
> 
> I'm soon going to show pictures of my own WIP Demon Prince, he is not has converted as yours, but he has a great advantage...wings


You nailed it, was going for a avain conversion, longer neck, longer shoulders mid conversion to wings....

Going with a Tzeentch feel so I wanted to do blues and greens mainly. Both the heads on the shoulders light up red (will add a photo later) I tried red to begin with and didn't like the "glow"

The spear is go with the idea of a pouncing bird of prey, spear would hit before the sword if swooping from above. 

the block on the back is actually a modified jetback I am using instead of wings, it's also magnitized so I can remove it if desired.


----------



## OtHM (Jun 8, 2008)

fantastic. I wonder where you got those leg head and backpack bits.*cough*

anyway, nice idea with the LED lights. are you going to use the wings from the jade hawk too or make something more organic?

I am going to have to remodel my Shas'O soon, and i'm using the Shrike backpack rather than the jade hawk. those missile spine-thingies just get in the way...


----------



## Chaplain Carnivarious (Jun 17, 2008)

Man i like you entangled stuff whatever on your left arm!!!
ohw was that made? looks like a vine or something, maybe external veins???


----------



## thirdstorm (Apr 3, 2008)

Chaplain Carnivarious said:


> Man i like you entangled stuff whatever on your left arm!!!
> ohw was that made? looks like a vine or something, maybe external veins???


alot of green stuff, did 4 major layers of veins, tried to buid up a bit arm I had to be around the right size for the DP, include a "gun" looking weapon and still fit a large magnet (shield is removeable, same with the jumppack).


----------



## Chaplain Carnivarious (Jun 17, 2008)

great job there, really nice


----------



## dan1986 (Jun 12, 2008)

really like it, and it fits Tzeentch really well :victory:


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

That's pretty massively awesome, dude


----------



## Otep (Mar 18, 2008)

O_O dude finish that bad boy up... i would LOVE to see it finished... and i do dig the magnatized idea you have


----------



## thirdstorm (Apr 3, 2008)

I dont know how to paint =-) Learning atm, so will be a while till he is done =-/ Only get ONE shot since it's wired... no dip and strip


----------



## Anphicar (Dec 31, 2006)

You know what i think would make it awesome-r (some how more than it already is!)

I think something is need on the head. Perhaps a plume of feathers, an icon, etc.? Who knows..

But it looks frickin wicked man!


----------



## thirdstorm (Apr 3, 2008)

Anphicar said:


> You know what i think would make it awesome-r (some how more than it already is!)
> 
> I think something is need on the head. Perhaps a plume of feathers, an icon, etc.? Who knows..
> 
> But it looks frickin wicked man!


Planed on freehanding a symbol of Osiris, Seker, or maybe Nephthys, on the head, need to finish some egyptian research=-)


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

So besodes this being completely awesome and cool as is. I think there are a couple of things to think about. The left inside forearm is a little plain and big around the wrist. Look at your own forearm it is big by the elbow and narrows as it nears the wrist. Battle damage on the door/sheild like bullet holes, gashes and dings.


----------



## thirdstorm (Apr 3, 2008)

morfangdakka said:


> So besodes this being completely awesome and cool as is. I think there are a couple of things to think about. The left inside forearm is a little plain and big around the wrist. Look at your own forearm it is big by the elbow and narrows as it nears the wrist. Battle damage on the door/sheild like bullet holes, gashes and dings.


good suggestions.... 

had not considered the inside of the forearm other then to add some fine detail. I added a nice organic pattern, but it is too detailed to show up on the photos.. basically looks like scales. 

I am honestly worried about trying battle damage on the shield/door... took hours to make and one mistake....


----------



## shas'o_mi'ros'kai (Jun 16, 2008)

whoa... you are my new converting god that i worship


----------



## Usaal (Apr 9, 2008)

Oh god please finish this model and post more pictures!!!!

This is one outstanding looking piece of work you have here, Well done!


----------



## Imperial Dragon (Dec 22, 2007)

argh i know where those legs are from, i have that (i don't even remember what's it from anymore) that's a real nice model you got there, i say PAINT IT! :laugh:


----------



## thirdstorm (Apr 3, 2008)

Happy to provide a bits list on request=-)


----------



## thirdstorm (Apr 3, 2008)

*Shoulder shots....*

Not great photos. I used a lower power red LED for the shoulders


----------



## Maverick421 (Apr 7, 2008)

That is a sick ass conversion. Love the glowing eyes. Great job, can't wait to see it finished.


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

Holy shit thats awesome! when do you think you will start painting


----------



## thirdstorm (Apr 3, 2008)

Working on some of my 1k sons, still learning to paint, might be a while =-/


----------

